# My chinese brew kettle rebuild.



## djar007 (26/5/13)

I recently bought a chinese made recirculating brew kettle.It hold about 75 litres but I have not measured it accurately yet.In the background of the first photo is a 40 litre urn.Gives you a bit of an idea of the size of this. It is stainless steel with a copper jacket. There is a layer of insulation between the copper and the stainless. It is supposed to be a clone of a braumeister I guess, but it is a little different in some good and bad ways. I have been looking to do a Bunjuino/Matho controlled system lately and decided I could use this as a very decent start point. So here it is as I got it.













edit:adding a little more info on project.


----------



## djar007 (26/5/13)

The system has two pumps. One is for filling and draining the kettle via the two taps at the rear. The other is under the kettle and is the recirculating pump. The drain pump was controlled by the red switch on the rear of the control box. 
The controller was not really working. It would heat up to 55 degrees and hold it at that point. I could select different settings in the menu but it was very clunky and it wasnt really what I wanted. The recirc pump didnt kick in at all. But it heated water up very quickly to the set temp. 
So long story short, I have stripped it .


----------



## djar007 (26/5/13)

I have started assembling the bonjuino/matho controller but still need to get it sorted. And then to put it all back together. I will post pics as I go along. 




Any advice, tips ad pointers very welcome. Especially from those who have the bunjuino kits up and running.


----------



## matho (27/5/13)

Hey djar,

looks very interesting. One thing that LCD shield that you have got will play havoc with the brauduino shield because it uses the first analogue input for its push buttons and I used the first four for the push buttons on the brauduino. just buy something like this from ebay http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/New-Character-LCD-Module-Display-LCM-1602-16X2-HD44780-Blue-Blacklight-/280776533662?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item415f95e69e .
That unit looks like it has 2 elements in it, they can be controlled off one SSR but probably best to use a 40 amp one, if you use a SSR then you must put a bit of heat shrink over those exposed terminals because with a SSR there is always a voltage present across the load so it would be very dangerous to have the unit plugged in and have the elements exposed. The Brauduino can switch one pump which would be the recirc pump, as for the drain/fill pump best just to leave it controlled by a switch. The temperature probe might have to be changed as the brauduino uses a DS18B20 digital temperature sensor. Once you get it sorted it will be an impressive brew rig, I'll try and help the best I can

cheers steve


----------



## stakka82 (27/5/13)

What was the outlay on the Chinese clone, out of interest?


----------



## mrTbeer (27/5/13)

Gotta hand it to the Chinese, with all that Cu it looks better than a Braumeister.

http://m.alibaba.com/product/864739304/50l_Beer_Brewing_Kettles.html?s=p


----------



## djar007 (28/5/13)

Thanks for the advice Steve. I did end up buying the 40 amp ssr. I am still looking for a decent power supply. Jaycar want 70 dollars for one but I see them online a lot cheaper. I will insulate as suggested and I will have a sparky check over my work before I fire it up. As you suggest the switch will remain the active switch for the drain pump which willl make it easier to run out through my plate chiller. I had thought of using a flow meter on the inside of the fill tap/line. I have read of some people playing with this and it would be good to have that in there. The lcd shield has been a bugger. I read on the freetronics pages that I needed to cut a track on the arduino to stop the arduino and the lcd battling for D9.
But I am not happy with that setup so would like to start again with a simpler arduino and I will head out to get the 16x02 lcd you linked to. I have ordered the correct temp probe from someone on ebay. I looked at making  but it was going to be neater to buy one. I had already bought three from China a couple of months back but the company twice sent me three infra red sensors so I gave up.
Stakka:I picked up for $1100. I figure that to convert it to what I want will still work out a lot cheaper than a BM. And I am enjoying the project too.
mrTbeer: I agree it looks nice,I will need to cut the copper hood outlet to open it up, but little needs to be done to the actual rig.Excpet for a clean and a polish.
This is a link to a chinese ad for it. I got it locally and some will know where.


----------



## Edak (28/5/13)

I saw one of these at Keg King about a year ago (it actually looks exactly like the unit I saw there) and it was some sort of prototype that they imported. In short, it was of unquestionably poor quality, the washers/seals/something inside was not stainless and after one brew it has a tremendous amount of rust in it. 

I wish you all the best, for the price though I imagine that you get a lot.

<3 the pallet.


----------



## doon (28/5/13)

I saw one sitting at keg king the other day for 1200 I think. It looked badly home made


----------



## djar007 (28/5/13)

Its the same one.I am confident I can make a go of it.


----------



## mrTbeer (29/5/13)

You'd think the Chinese would just rip off the Braumeister.
Seems to be ok for ASIO building plans and now JSF-35.
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2013-05-29/reports-chinese-hackers-targeted-us/4719352
Seriously though, wars have started over smaller things.


----------



## McFeast (29/5/13)

What is this Chinese clone? I've never heard of it before (thanks for sharing).
where'd you buy it and for how much?


----------



## Edak (29/5/13)

djar007 said:


> Its the same one.I am confident I can make a go of it.


As in the actual unit from KK that I saw last year?

You sir are a BRAVE man!


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (29/5/13)

Probably work with the HERM-IT controller on it.
Proudly Australian made.
Nev


----------



## djar007 (29/5/13)

I have been over it with a fine tooth comb. And generally the build is average. I found what is causing that rust (washer on the element) and fixed that. I have annealed all the areas that needed attention and it coming along very nicely. I am very happy with it. I have a bit of work to do, but I could never manufacture something like this myself. Especially for what it will cost me to get it up and running. I knew a few had seen it at KK and I know the state it was in. I thought hard about whether to get it or whether to pony up the money for the Brau. But I dont want something everyone else has. And we all know that thats not perfect. As this stands I can replace the elements control boards and the pumps etc with very little fuss. I will be proud to make my beer on this and I will know it back to front by the time I have it done. And if I choose to add to it I wont be breaking the bank and it will allow me to add features beyond what the Brau could do. So I guess I think it balances out and the risk is worth it. I have some more pics I will add in the next day or so to show how well it has cleaned up. Dave
Edit: Those Gryphon hermit controllers are awesome. I have looked at them many times . If the bonjuino/matho path doesnt work out I will be in touch.


----------



## lukec (29/5/13)

I concur, the Gryphon HERM-IT controller does work. And works very well indeed.



Gryphon Brewing said:


> Probably work with the HERM-IT controller on it.
> Proudly Australian made.
> Nev


----------



## djar007 (2/6/13)

All the fiddly stuff finished. Controller works great and is very responsive. Just need to do some more cleanup of some welds and the psu and ssr. Then it will be showtime. Big thanks to Lael for helping me out with a kit and getting it here from Sydney within 15 hours. Very much appreciated. 

.


----------



## lael (2/6/13)

Niiiice! Glad it made it down in time for the weekend! (Thx express post!)

Looks fantastic! Looking forward to seeing the finished thing!


----------



## Edak (3/6/13)

Well I am looking forward to seeing this up and running, it will be a monster! 

If you are replacing the elements, pump and controller then you will be spending a lot more than the original lay out. I also hope you keep track of the full cost because I wanted to restore that thing when I first saw it too.


----------



## djar007 (16/6/13)

Here is the latest. I am about ready to brew on her. Been away at work so got a bit delayed. But the controller is working perfectly. Seems to overshoot by about 0.75 of a degree. Which I am happy with for now. Pumps work well and mash pipe seals very nicely. Next test will be to throw some grain in. Just need to work out my volumes etc before I move forward. Will post a video of my first brewday when I get there.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uanXvIGUDV8


----------



## lael (17/6/13)

thats really sweet! nice work! I wonder if you will need to enlarge the holes in the plates? It looks like an awful lot of closed space.


----------



## djar007 (18/6/13)

Thanks Lael. It cleaned up and came together pretty well. I am very happy with it. I am going to run out of time this break to get a brew in it. But I will be back in a week and when I get back I will brew my first beer in it. I had wondered about the hole size in reference to closed spacing and I will have a look back through the various threads for the best results. I will try a brew with this plate and if I need to slot it or drill the holes out then I will. Shouldn't be a drama to modify, but thanks for pointing it out.The pump is coping well and I am going to add a few bits and pieces such as a blichmann inline thermometer for my outlet to the plate chiller. I also need to build a stand/table for it to sit on and am thinking of whether or not to build a fixed stand or a platform that I can raise or lower . I could use a bottle jack or a sprocket and chain setup that I could plug my drill into. But that stuff can wait. I want to make beer. And now. Off to resize my recipes in Beersmith and try and set a profile up for my rig. I assume it will be close in specs to the 50l braumeister. Just timing the boil times and boil off rates etc now. Regards Dave.


----------



## mojonojo (29/6/13)

I am contemplating a similar project - and will be following this project with much interest.

http://beercooler.en.alibaba.com/product/522143079-213105112/_tantanbrew_homebrew_equipment.html


----------



## mojonojo (23/7/13)

djar

hows the project going? anything new?


----------



## djar007 (29/7/13)

I have nearly finished all my mods for the rig. I have added a little brown pump to fill and drain the kettle and for circulating during cleaning. It is on a separate switch that is fed by the 12v power supply. I did a couple of brews on it and the controller performer perfectly. Very happy with it. Only problem I had was the plate buckled a little on top while I was doing a stout. I had about 13kg of grain in it and it worked well , but the design of that plate wasn't ideal. So I had a ring welded onto the outside and this locks the plate down in two places instead of just the centre. 




I am doing a brew tomorrow so I will take a few photos of it in action.


----------



## djar007 (12/8/13)

Here is a few photos of my little baby so far. 
First is me mashing in a Wit. 56 litres of water and 9.3 kilos of grain


Added a Braumeister 50l mesh screen to the kettle. Fits perfectly.Have not tried it out yet.


Decided to give her a bit of a polish because it was too cold to brew today.


Got the top plate strengthened. Makes the world of difference and I may even make a crossbar of the locking bar to keep it more even. 


Just a shot of the hood. 


And a shot of the display. A bit messy.



This is working well for me now. I want to improve a couple of things and am thinking of scaling back the elements as the draw a lot of of power. Looking at getting some prices on them now. I had no really good way of putting some sort of false bottom / bazooka into this so I will probably be adding a hop back before the plate chiller. I need to then weld up a table for it all to go on. Or keep an eye out online for something suitable. I also want to look at an arm to swing over the kettle so I can winch out the malt pipe. I have been keeping the kettle low to he ground because it is a big lift to pull the pipe out by myself with 13kg of grain and the extra weight and suction of the wort. So not sure how to go about that yet. But I am very happy with how this is turning out and can adjust any of it quite easily now as I know it inside out. I am going to put some numbers together and work how much it has cost and I will post it up for all to see. Regards Dave.


----------



## lael (12/8/13)

looks beautiful! Love the hood and the polished copper bling!


----------



## CONNOR BREWARE (12/8/13)

mrTbeer said:


> You'd think the Chinese would just rip off the Braumeister.
> Seems to be ok for ASIO building plans and now JSF-35.
> http://www.abc.net.au/news/2013-05-29/reports-chinese-hackers-targeted-us/4719352
> Seriously though, wars have started over smaller things.


They have, almost identical looking at the pics. They spammed me with it about 8 months ago. I mentioned that it seemed to be unnervingly close to a complete copy but I was apparently wrong. The Chinese version was more expensive.

Edit: Djar the rig is looking awesome!


----------



## djar007 (12/8/13)

cheers guys. who says you cant polish a turd? :icon_cheers: It was pretty rough and I had to do a lot to it, but I am happy with it. For now. The goal is great beer, so I hope I can achieve this.


----------



## Edak (12/8/13)

Looks great. Hope it all goes well. 

Turd analogy (zing!) is distasteful (double zing!) when talking about brewing beer with it.


----------



## djar007 (22/8/13)

Just adding a little sparkle to the rig. My next addition will be a Hop Rocket. Was hoping to grab one today from Core Brewing but they are out of stock. If I can't get one locally then I guess I will have to go through ibrew. Lving Gava's camlocks and ball valves. Very shiny.


----------



## DU99 (22/8/13)

Like the grey stand....


----------

